# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Share] Bad Company 2 Cover Soldier

## xUrbanx

I couldn't find a cut out of the BC2 Soldier so i cut one out myself. I left a little bit of white on the outside to give him a more defined shape, plus he already kind of has a black/white color.

----------


## ßetray

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bad+company+2+renders
 
http://images.google.com/images?hl=e..._rfai=&start=0

This guy is doing render 'shop'. Toss a BC2 image at him and he'll clean it for you.
Bad Company 2 Renders Shop - Modern Warfare 24/7 Forums

----------


## ViND_

Nice render, Urban.

----------

